# Winter Bass



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Article from today's _Columbus Dispatch_

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto.../angler-goes-extra-step-to-land-big-bass.html



> *Angler goes extra step to land big bass Cold-weather catches can come down to desire*
> 
> By Dave Golowenski
> For The Columbus DispatchSunday January 20, 2013 8:24 AM
> ...


Picture from the article:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I see photos of that gentleman all over the place. He sure knows how to slay em!


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

I second what Mr Harris says about the big cold weather bass. I have been bass fishing really late into the winter the last few years and have been rewarded with the largest ones I caught all year. With the late starting winter last year I fished till and caught my last bass on Dec. 30th. I caught my PB 23" 6.25 lber on the Sat after thanksgiving and got a 20.5" on Dec 17th. This year I caught a 21" FO in mid Nov. before I hurt my knee and had to quit earlier than I planned. Like Harris, I use a 7' med heavy with 12 lb Trilene XL only I use a weightless 5" senko purple w blue fleck fished with the painfully slow stop & drag method. The main difference is, like my nickname, I catch mine at night. You gotta love those cold weather bass... I get so pumped when I get one I have to peel a few layers of clothes for a few hours. Try it... you'll like it!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> I see photos of that gentleman all over the place. He sure knows how to slay em!


He's a regular on www.ohiobassblog.com, he's put some giants on camera!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rock on!!!
I love the fact the he fishes with artificials. I know plenty of guys that go the shiner route in the early spring ay AEP.
Hats off to Mr. Harris!! Actually, keep the hat on....20 degrees with 15mph winds....BRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Ronnie Mund (Jan 22, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> I see photos of that gentleman all over the place. He sure knows how to slay em!


duuuudddde's a fishing machine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

T-O-P-L-E-S-S....

Oquar tangin wan, my fellow Howard fan.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can someone clarify if he is fishing from a boat? Or is he fishing vertically from the shore? I haven't been to AEP in almost 20 years. I dragged similar tubes through bass ponds in December and couldn't get anything to hit. (They wouldn't hit bass minnows either.)


----------



## Ronnie Mund (Jan 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> T-O-P-L-E-S-S....


what are you talkin' 'bout??? You'll do it when you get down here.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Can someone clarify if he is fishing from a boat? Or is he fishing vertically from the shore? I haven't been to AEP in almost 20 years. I dragged similar tubes through bass ponds in December and couldn't get anything to hit. (They wouldn't hit bass minnows either.)


This be from shore...


----------

